# Collar BRAND suggestions?



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I want new collars for the spoo girls (and maybe for the tibs too we'll see) I cannot find what I want really and it's driving me INSANE! 

My husband, yay go John, lost the girl's collars. I could keeeelll him!! They had nice matching martingale, leash, and gentle leader from premier. I got the premiers b/c I had experience with the brand and was OK with them, but I b/c I wanted everything to match I wasn't able to get the colors I really wanted. I had to settle  

So anyway, now I am trying to find another matching set and want something prettier. I don't need to have matching leaders, they don't wear them often. So I figured I'd get buckle collar for tags and a martingale and matching leash for walking in a color that is close to the same color as the gentle leaders in case husband is feeling jittery and wants to hook the girls up to collar and gentle leader. He is really paranoid sometimes b/c of having to chase Jazz through down town Tallahassee 20 minutes after we adopted her b/c she backed her head out of her collar and then FREAKED and ran.  She hasn't been without a martingale since b/c THAT was a real nightmare and it was costly to bail her out of jail two days later  Poor dog, damn she's LUCKY. 

I looked at lupine and I could get all three pieces that match and that's nice, but of course the pattern I like only come in the 1 inch. I don't mind a wider collar on the girls but I HATE a wide leash. So that kind of sucks. 
Any other brands out there that maybe I haven't found yet and could be looking at. Budget is a *tiny* factor in what I choose but not a huge part so I wouldn't mind a custom made set. I fished around on etsy last night and had the same problem I've been having. I'll see something I like, but it's not made in a style I want. Or it doesn't come in the width I want. Seriously, I need meds or something. I've become SO OCD this past year. Everything has to be just so. Maybe a by product of not being in charge of your own body for a little over a year? Who knows... haha, maybe I've finally just lost my mind *shrugs* I have a couple of clients that really know how to get on a person's nerves  LoL


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Wonderpup, I'm collar crazy, too! 
LOVE these!!!!!!! 
If you don't like bling, they have some gorgeous leather braided collars.

ANIMALSTARS LUXURY PET STORE designer dog cat collars, ID TAGS.

Can't wait for Persia to get bigger to get her one as she is still growing very rapidly. 

P.s.
If others post maybe they would be so kind to give me the measurements of their full grown Spoo's neck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I really like the quality of my cozycritter collar Cozy Critter - Custom Dog Collars

You can get different kinds of martingales (fabric, chain, buckle) in tons of different patterns with matching leashes. I find the prices very reasonable too.


A lot of people on another forum are crazy about Collarmania collars Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home but they are definitely more pricey. They also do not sell leashes.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Dogs In Style

She is also a member here, and her stuff is great!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

This line has lots of yummy colors but not patterns, so don't know if it will work. But they make Martingale and very sturdy snap collars, and nice tracking leads. I first learned of them because the narrower ones are very soft nylon--good collars for pups in show coat when they must have a collar on. 

White Pine Outfitters - Enjoy Our Secure Online Shopping Experience!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Feralpudel said:


> This line has lots of yummy colors but not patterns, so don't know if it will work. But they make Martingale and very sturdy snap collars, and nice tracking leads. I first learned of them because the narrower ones are very soft nylon--good collars for pups in show coat when they must have a collar on.
> 
> White Pine Outfitters - Enjoy Our Secure Online Shopping Experience!


I've never had a collar made like that, it's basically the same thing as a martingale right, limited slip and they can't back out of it (assuming it's sized correctly?) I like the teal color on their site.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> I've never had a collar made like that, it's basically the same thing as a martingale right, limited slip and they can't back out of it (assuming it's sized correctly?) I like the teal color on their site.


Yes, it's a limited slip. Teal would look lovely on your silver!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If anyone knows of a non-tangle lead, do let me know. I walk three dogs - three leads go into my pocket carefully looped, and come out a knotted mess! (Oh - and mine are tiny, so need half inch by 60 inches!)


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> If anyone knows of a non-tangle lead, do let me know. I walk three dogs - three leads go into my pocket carefully looped, and come out a knotted mess! (Oh - and mine are tiny, so need half inch by 60 inches!)


I also like the soft nylon White Pine leads (I don't own stock in this company, I swear--I've just been very happy with what I've bought from them). I use the long lines (30') for tracking leads.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Feralpudel said:


> Yes, it's a limited slip. Teal would look lovely on your silver!


my thought exactly 

You say the nylon is soft? I was kind of leaning (last night anyway) towards just getting a Lupine set but the leashes are to wide for me and really stiff. I have a client who has one and the darn thing is three years old and STILL pretty stiff and hard. I cannot imagine how she walks him with it without killing her hands (he's really a puller!). I need something more pliable for training. Maybe I should make John buy me two  haha. I'm thinking maybe this one for shows (not conformation obviously) and training.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a collar question too. What is the best width for Stella, considering that she has a very thick mane. When I put the collars I have now on her they don't look nice as they smooch her beautiful hair down. I'm not worried about damaging the hair but her neck is so pretty that I don't like putting a collar on her. She never pulls on the leash so would one of those tiny show chains be good? I need something for therapy work outings. Thanks!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It's really up to you. I'd go with a 3/4 inch myself but that's just what I like. It's a real adjustment for me to be looking at 1 inch width collars. If you prefer a chain, fine  I don't like slip/chain collars myself so rarely use them. Jazz wore one recently to a therapy visit b/c of her thick hair and the fact that, as I stated in my OP, her real collar is missing. Just don't, and by don't I mean DON'T EVER, leave a chain collar on a dog unless you are walking it. As soon as the walk or therapy visit is over and you are home safe and sound the chain or slip collar comes OFF. It's a choking hazard after all and we wouldn't want that. Honestly the same can be said for limited slip/martingale style collars.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Locket* - Thanks for posting Collarmania , my goodness HOW PRETTY and WELL MADE !!!!! Even leather decorated ones are so elegant and VERY tastefully done - not kitschy like they sometimes tend to be. 

*WonderPup *- I hate stiff leads also and yesterday I found soft leather ones at local dog show vendor. I could not resist and bought one even though I have no puppy yet LMAO !!!It is braided , maybe that was a key ? Soft leather leads are so hard to find :noidea: - I have no idea why that is the case ...


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I sell a line called Rogz in my shop, love the martingale style which comes in pretty patturned styles and there will be matching leads, harnesses, collars etc. they ar emad ein south africa. if you look up website Rogz | Use it or lose it they will direct you to local supplyer.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> *WonderPup *- I hate stiff leads also and yesterday I found soft leather ones at local dog show vendor. I could not resist and bought one even though I have no puppy yet LMAO !!!It is braided , maybe that was a key ? Soft leather leads are so hard to find :noidea: - I have no idea why that is the case ...


Leather softens up really well with use though so I don't mind a little stiffness in that so long as it isn't also wide. I have one that I've been using since I was 8 years old and it is sooooo buttery!! It had braided handles and the snap was braided in as well. The braided part on the handle finally gave up the ghost ummm maybe 2 yrs ago. I still use it sometimes for Howie but it's pretty much retired. I don't want anything more to happen to it. It's maybe a little weird but I am very fond of it, it's special lol  I showed my very first dog in Obedience on it and put Howie's titles on him with it and did almost ALL of Howie's training with it along with other dogs in between. *Shrugs*  I'd like to have an all braided one in the near future, I like the kangaroo leads - awesomeness. 
Gosh, just talking about it makes me want to hop onto J&J (I think that is where it came from??) and order another one. lol


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I bought the big girls "standard Poodle" collars from The collar girl and Bubbles has the "toy poodle" collar. I have also bought the Dachshund and the Cocker from the same woman as gifts. She does a wonderful job and they make great gifts.
Martingale Dog Collars


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I like this site too....ordering one for my Blue Heeler.

Designer Dog Collars Deputy Dawg Collection


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, it looks like you have a lot of choices. If you want leather, I can create a custom collar and a braided lead for you. I say lead because it would be about 4 feet long. I cut the collar straight from the cow, so we can make it any width you want.

The difference in my collars from a lot of others on the web is that they have two layers of leather. I also round the edges and burnish them for a comfy fit. I don't have a picture of a martingale, but I can make that for the same price as a buckle. I have also started making them with graduating colors which looks pretty neat. Check out my webpage. There is a gallery there showing collars I have done. It also has a color chart where you can pick your own colors!

Leather Dog Collars

_I'll give anyone on PoodleForum a 25% discount! _


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh BFF...I love your collars!!! I will be ordering from you instead!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I would be honored! Tate has one of my collars if you need a reference on how they are made. I know it's hard to tell from a picture sometimes.


----------



## SpooWishes (Dec 7, 2010)

i just bought a new lupine collar and leash set.
I bought 'Doggie Dreams' and I LOVE it! 
The handle is black on the leash and also I think it's padded.
http://www.lupinepet.com/webbing/1inch_patterns/doggie_dreams.jpg

you can see a picture of the handle better here. Also, you can get it to go with a plastic retrax handle,
http://www.lupinepet.com/new/other.php


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*BFF*- how beautiful !!!! :beauty:

They are VERY elegant and I like that many designs you have available would be pretty but still "masculine" if one wants a studded collar for a boy-poodle :act-up: !!!! Really something different : ))))) !!!!!!! You are doing fantastic job making them and I wish you super-fantastic number of "sale -hits" :act-up::clover:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I bought the big girls "standard Poodle" collars from The collar girl and Bubbles has the "toy poodle" collar. I have also bought the Dachshund and the Cocker from the same woman as gifts. She does a wonderful job and they make great gifts.
> Martingale Dog Collars


Funny you should mention those, I wanted that for the longest time but decided I didn't want the blue and two pinks wouldn't do either. They have to have unique collars lol.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

BFF, you can make a leather martingale? Really? That's neat. 

I'd love to see some multi colored braided collar/lead combos, would make a good competition set for when I start taking Saleen out in Obedience. Howie always had a special nice collar when he competed so he could be handsome.... well more handsome I guess I should say  The lead sounds great, with the larger dogs I don't want anything over 4ft anyhow. I feel like my dog should never be more than 2-4 feet from me out in public and wouldn't in a million years stick a 6 foot leash on one of the spoos and take them out unless it was just around the block to burn off energy. Why have the extra length if I'm not going to use it. Been thinking about getting a traffic lead to go walking at the park. Maybe clip it to the side of the stroller while we walk... and maybe if I get super inspired jogg lol


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll second the Lupine collars - especially for dogs that chew collars or leashes. My dog is very active, and I like Spiffy Dog collars and leashes. They dry fast and don't fade - problems I had with other collars.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, I can make a martingale out of any of the collars I make. The two-tone leads were snatched up before I could take a picture. Silly me for not taking the time to get one. 

I'll start making one today for Zulee's red heart collar. I'll make it red/black so you can see the contrast. It should be ready by tomorrow, and I'll post pics.

Wishpoo... Thank you so much for your best wishes! My goal is to make this a full time business, not just a side hobby. I really love working with the leather and personalizing a creation for each special companion.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wonderpup... Here is a lead I made with the two-tone contrast. I had made another one that was tan/black. The higher contrast was really stunning.

These leads get more supple with time. If you want one that is particularly supple, let me know. I will get a strip that is not as thick.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Sent you a PM. LoL  
Probably I need to make a couple of .... promises?? That is how I convinced him to go get Saleen, it worked once why not a second time? 

I really like the two tone lead, it's very striking. I think that would be a great option for when I start taking Saleen to shows.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

I like Red Dingo. Bought one of their adjustable collars when I first got my puppy because I thought it would be fun and cute and it's really lasting well.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

my favorite collars have to be from Around the Hounds, Custom Dog Collars, Elegant Martingale Collar, Designer Buckle Collars and Velvet Dog Leashes
their martingale collars for greyhounds but can be made to any thickness and size. including mini's and toy's


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

Soft Martingale Collars

i just ordered 2 from here


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Reviving this!


----------

